# Afro Nigracan Mr Brown, The real story



## heavyiron (Aug 23, 2014)

*The WAPO reported that Mister Brown was college bound and makes it sound like the police officer involved just singled him out for no reason. Luckily the internet filters the news now. Here&#146;s some background on Mister Brown&#133;&#133;.*

*This is going to be another Travon case as most Libs and blacks are not going to like the outcome. 
**
The new Racial poster boy Michael R Brown has felony&#146;s pending in Court, yes that guy who was on his way to College was arrested and charged with Burglary, Armed criminal action, assault with the intent to do great bodily harm, and again armed criminal action all stemming from one incident. He was going to court in Sept, I thought he was supposed to go to college in Sept?? 

You can look all this up yourself on **Case.net** Missouri . Do your search in St. Louis County in 2014, you&#146;ll find him.
**
Whenever Al Sharpton, Jesse and Obama chime in it winds up being another Tawana Brawley case, they destroyed Zimmerman and they will destroy this officer as well even though it most likely will be found he was justified&#133;*

*According to Casenet, this unarmed teen has been charged with*:

*Burglary &#150; 1st Degree { Felony B RSMo: 569.160 }*

*Date: 11/02/2013 Code: 1401000 **
OCN: AJ006207 Arresting Agency: ST ANN PD
Next Charge/Judgment
Description: Armed Criminal Action { Felony Unclassified RSMo: 571.015 }
Date: 11/02/2013 Code: **3101000**
OCN: AJ006207 Arresting Agency: ST ANN PD
Next Charge/Judgment
Description: Assault 1st Degree &#150; Serious Physical Injury { Felony A RSMo: 565.050 }
Date: 11/02/2013 Code: 1301100
OCN: AJ006207 Arresting Agency: ST ANN PD
Next Charge/Judgment
Description: Armed Criminal Action { Felony Unclassified RSMo: 571.015 }
Date: 11/02/2013 Code: **3101000**
OCN: AJ006207 Arresting Agency: ST. ANN PD*


Have you seen this picture?A gun, enough cash, adequate libations, a good friend alongside,

heading for college * - how much better could it have been?

* Vatterott College is a for-profit career training institute in the fields of

Business, Technical, Medical, Trades, Court Reporting, and Culinary. And my guess

"gangsta shit" ..*That&#146;s his star witness sitting behind him&#133;.*

*Here's a pic of the deceased, reportedly 'poor, unarmed college bound teen' in Ferguson , MO. ........ most likely not the pic that MSM will use.......*






​


----------



## mattsilf (Aug 23, 2014)

Good post. I'm sharing that pic to all my social media apps. Tired of people feeling sorry for this scumbag. Oh wait, he was just singled out...


----------



## ROID (Aug 23, 2014)

He was still a young guy. Im not going to say the cop was right or wrong.

Cops are out of control in my opinion. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## charley (Aug 23, 2014)

..  to me; what's important right now is iSIS, I'm more concerned about Iraq than some thug learning the hard way..  but I believe there's an imbalance of white to black cop ratio..    my point being, news media decides what news to run..   citizens have no say in anything, except for maybe things like 'would you like ice in your drink' ?


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 23, 2014)

charley said:


> ..  to me; what's important right now is iSIS, I'm more concerned about Iraq than some thug learning the hard way..  but I believe there's an imbalance of white to black cop ratio..    my point being, news media decides what news to run..   citizens have no say in anything, except for maybe things like 'would you like ice in your drink' ?


ISIS is on the receiving end of Obama's 500 lb bombs. Our anti war president will annihilate them so some other Arab faction can take their place to start spreading terror.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 23, 2014)

ROID said:


> He was still a young guy. Im not going to say the cop was right or wrong.
> 
> Cops are out of control in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



The cop was nearly beaten unconscious and had his eye socket broke by this 290 lb thug. 

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...-eye-socket-during-encounter-with-mike-brown/


----------



## charley (Aug 23, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> ISIS is on the receiving end of Obama's 500 lb bombs. Our anti war president will annihilate them so some other Arab faction can take their place to start spreading terror.





....politics aside , I'd like some vengeance , after the last beheading of an American, all I'm feeling is 'kill them motherfuckers'...


----------



## SheriV (Aug 23, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> The cop was nearly beaten unconscious and had his eye socket broke by this 290 lb thug.
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...-eye-socket-during-encounter-with-mike-brown/




I've had my zygomatic process broken from being punched..its an ungodly pain and took 6 months for eyesight to resemble normal in that eye..the whole white of my eye was red for two months

I can't imagine what it feels like to have under the eye broken

but honestly the whole thing with this cop and this kid sound like both got heated and nasty and one wound up dead


----------



## SheriV (Aug 23, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> ISIS is on the receiving end of Obama's 500 lb bombs. Our anti war president will annihilate them so some other Arab faction can take their place to start spreading terror.



the defense industry is big business...


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 23, 2014)

charley said:


> ..  to me; what's important right now is iSIS, I'm more concerned about Iraq than some thug learning the hard way..  but I believe there's an imbalance of white to black cop ratio..    my point being, news media decides what news to run..   citizens have no say in anything, except for maybe things like 'would you like ice in your drink' ?



As I said, this is a distraction from our true problems.  ISIS being one.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watson (Aug 23, 2014)

Americans love their drama.....you all really give a shit about race.....you actually have people who rush out to make victims out of cons, i personally find it hillarious.....BUT then again we have azza....


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 23, 2014)

every MFer that is protesting is a hypocrite, blacks kill blacks every fucken day and no one is opening their mouths about it. These nigs just wanted to steal some air jordans. end of story


----------



## independent (Aug 23, 2014)

That picture is not him. Its another thug.


----------



## charley (Aug 24, 2014)

Griffith said:


> Americans love their drama.....you all really give a shit about race.....you actually have people who rush out to make victims out of cons, i personally find it hillarious.....BUT then again we have azza....



... you don't know how right you are Griff, it takes somebody from far away to see the truth.......thx bro  ...


----------



## uberdawg (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah. The media is good at one thing and that's stirring shit! There is alot to the story that just doesn't add up IMO.  He didn't just unload on this kid in broad daylight in the middle of the road just because the kid disrespected him.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 24, 2014)

In the case of Mr. Brown and ISIS we need to remember the lesson of the Hydra, I think it was Jesus who went to Mecca with a magic sword to kill it.   he tried cutting off the heads of the Hydra, but 2 grew back for every one he chopped off, he was exhausted and it was too hot so he gave up until some snails decided to crawl on to his head and it cooled him off.  Once he cooled off he had an epiphany that he couldn't just kill away his problems and thus the saying "Cooler heads shall prevail!"  He then mounted a brahma bull and rode off into the setting Sun.


----------



## SFW (Aug 24, 2014)

Cop made a split second decision and was in fear of his life. 300 lb angry negro stalls off and breaks your face, its not like you have a choice. 

As far as ISIS here...Of course they are here, majority of those people are from western countries. but Its an empty threat so we can live in fear, implement more order out of chaos, militarize more cops and RFID your grandma so she can enter a church. I pray nothing happens. Personally im not looking forward to some fag TSA agent fingering my ass at the supermarket to check for ordinance.


----------



## ROID (Aug 24, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> The cop was nearly beaten unconscious and had his eye socket broke by this 290 lb thug.
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...-eye-socket-during-encounter-with-mike-brown/




I didnt know that. I didnt even know he had contact with the cop. There are so many different stories out there.


----------



## ROID (Aug 24, 2014)

SFW said:


> Cop made a split second decision and was in fear of his life. 300 lb angry negro stalls off and breaks your face, its not like you have a choice.
> 
> As far as ISIS here...Of course they are here, majority of those people are from western countries. but Its an empty threat so we can live in fear, implement more order out of chaos, militarize more cops and RFID your grandma so she can enter a church. I pray nothing happens. Personally i*m not looking forward to some fag TSA agent fingering my ass at the supermarket to check for ordinance*.



if you say so...


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 24, 2014)

Dont read or watch the news just live YOUR life and dont get distracted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watson (Aug 25, 2014)

SFW said:


> . Personally im not looking forward to some fag TSA agent *fingering my ass at the supermarket to check for ordinance.*



American tourism is up 427% since they started doing that.....i personally booked 92 flights in and out over a 3 day period.....its my own version of an orgy....


----------



## todd55418 (Aug 26, 2014)

Funny thing is you will likely never see this information posted by any of the major media outlets. Nope, they don't want the truth out there. What they do want is continued tension, as it makes for much needed news footage. Great research and information though. Thanks for presenting new information I was unaware of. Court or College...easy to get confused as they both start with a "C."  Oh wait a "for profit trade school," that doesn't start with a "C!"


----------



## jagstd (Aug 26, 2014)

[h=1]Speaking of what the media does or does NOT present....?

Prosecution: No motive for murder of 12-year-old boy[/h] 			 					
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 										  					Mona Nelson on trial for murder of 12-year-old Jonathan Foster






  				August 14, 2013 2:32:10 PM PDT
 				 			By 			 						 							 							 							 							 Deborah Wrigley 
 			 	  	 		 			 					HOUSTON -- 
 				More than two years after the burned body of 12-year-old Jonathan  Foster was found, the woman accused of killing him is finally on trial.   But the one main question in the case may never be answered.         It was a gruesome discovery -- the badly burned body of a 12-year-old  boy was found in a ditch in northeast Houston.  The woman accused of  killing Jonathan Foster is finally on trial for his murder.  It's a  judge, not a jury, who will decide Mona Nelson's fate. 
  The  state gave no motive in the opening statements.  And while none is  necessary in trial, it still leaves the mystery of Jonathan's death  unanswered. 
 When Jonathan turned 12, his wish was to go live  with his mother and her new husband.  A month after coming to Houston in  2010, he was kidnapped, murdered and his burned body dumped in a ditch.  The prosecution says it was Mona Nelson who killed him on Christmas  Eve. 
  "We have the defendant taking Jonathan, and between 2:15 and 6:08, she killed him," asserted prosecutor Connie Spence. 
   Nelson conceded in the past that she dumped the contents of a garbage  can from her truck into a drainage ditch, but she says she did it at the  request of the Jonathan's stepfather. Inside was the body of the boy,  wrapped in carpet.  Nelson is pleading not guilty to the capital murder  charge. 
  "Because she dumped the trash can, she must have killed  him," said defense attorney Alan Turner.  "It's a bandwagon case, and I  ask the court to look at each issue that we bring forth with each  witness." 
   Jonathan's mother Angela Davis was the first witness  called to the stand.  She delivered heart-wrenching testimony in which  she spoke of a phone call she received at work on Christmas Eve.  A  manager said it was from her babysitter, but Jonathan didn't have one.   She called and a strange woman answered.  She could hear her son in the  background and then the line went dead.  When David returned to the  duplex where she and Jonathan were staying with a friend, no one was  home. 
  "I ran up and down the street banging on doors, standing in the parking lot, hollering my son's name," she testified. 
 Four days later, her fears were realized when she was told her son's body had been found. 
 Davis testified, "All I could do was scream.  There's a lot I don't remember about that day." 
   The case is a bench trial.  The defendant opted to have the judge  decide guilt or innocence.  The trial is expected to last two weeks.


----------



## jagstd (Aug 26, 2014)

Jonathan Foster


----------



## Curt James (Aug 26, 2014)

jagstd said:


> Mona Nelson on trial for murder of 12-year-old Jonathan Foster (snip) a 12-year-old  boy was found in a ditch in northeast Houston.  The woman accused of  killing Jonathan Foster is finally on trial for his murder.  It's a  judge, not a jury, who will decide Mona Nelson's fate.
> 
> (snip) killed him on Christmas  Eve.
> 
> (snip) Nelson conceded in the past that she dumped the contents of a garbage  can from her truck into a drainage ditch, but she says she did it at the  request of the Jonathan's stepfather. Inside was the body of the boy,  wrapped in carpet.  Nelson is pleading not guilty to the capital murder  charge.



So did the stepfather kill the child or was it this Mona person?

Whoever did it deserves some SAW-type ish rained up them.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 26, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> That picture is not him.



This.





Michael Brown


----------



## Curt James (Aug 26, 2014)

Very sad case anyway you cut it.

The officer's life will never be the same. He has a home there with his girlfriend that I doubt he'll ever be able to enjoy.

The 18-year-old will never be able to experience life at all. Maybe he never would have, but he certainly won't now.


----------



## jagstd (Aug 26, 2014)

Curt James said:


> So did the stepfather kill the child or was it this Mona person?
> 
> Whoever did it deserves some SAW-type ish rained up them.



The Mona "person".  
I read before that this was her SECOND OFFENSE of this exact same crime!  Where's all the media hype?  Just wondering?  Maybe i should start rioting and looting my subdivision and Starbucks to show my inner rage??


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 26, 2014)

Curt James said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awe, how cute...this guy could never hurt a fly.


----------



## Mistakang (Aug 31, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> *The WAPO reported that Mister Brown was college bound and makes it sound like the police officer involved just singled him out for no reason. Luckily the internet filters the news now. Here&#146;s some background on Mister Brown&#133;&#133;.*
> 
> *This is going to be another Travon case as most Libs and blacks are not going to like the outcome.
> **
> ...



you do know the actual dispatch tapes...tell a whole diff story right?


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 31, 2014)

If that cop has a single mark on his face this case will be dropped. You can't dick up a cops face and not get something back in return.


----------



## Mistakang (Aug 31, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> If that cop has a single mark on his face this case will be dropped. You can't dick up a cops face and not get something back in return.


 

but how do you know for sure he hit the cop in the face?

the only facts we do know is the young man took 2 to the head and 6 more in body with one in his palm....indicating his hands were up in a surrendering position

the cop never called in and reported the shooting....

i agree if the young man attacked him he should have been dealt with accordingly


----------



## s2h (Aug 31, 2014)

Mistakang said:


> but how do you know for sure he hit the cop in the face?
> 
> the only facts we do know is the young man took 2 to the head and 6 more in body with one in his palm....indicating his hands were up in a surrendering position
> 
> ...



have you ever witnessed a person who has been shot with multiple rounds live in front of you?..jut say no..they have holes going in all different directions...its not like when someone is shot they stand still and wait for more rounds so the entry wounds match there initial stance prior to engagement..total media speculative bullshit..


----------



## s2h (Aug 31, 2014)

Michael Brown's last words were caught on tape..

"I have a dream..no..I have a fucking head wound"..night Mike


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 31, 2014)

Mistakang said:


> but how do you know for sure he hit the cop in the face?
> 
> the only facts we do know is the young man took 2 to the head and 6 more in body with one in his palm....indicating his hands were up in a surrendering position
> 
> ...



Yeah, in surrender. 

In all honesty, i dont care about either.  Fucked up thug or fucked up cop.  350M Americans and we care about 2.  Fuck the media. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watson (Sep 1, 2014)

yeah sometimes it just doesnt matter....


----------



## Mistakang (Sep 1, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Yeah, in surrender.
> 
> In all honesty, i dont care about either.  Fucked up thug or fucked up cop.  350M Americans and we care about 2.  Fuck the media.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 1, 2014)

Griffith said:


> American tourism is up 427% since they started doing that.....i personally booked 92 flights in and out over a 3 day period.....its my own version of an orgy....



That's how I get free colonoscopies.


----------



## jagstd (Sep 2, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Yeah, in surrender.
> 
> In all honesty, i dont care about either.  Fucked up thug or fucked up cop.  350M Americans and we care about 2.  Fuck the media.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Could not agree more!


----------



## blergs. (Sep 2, 2014)

I feel like i just wasted my time here.... bigger issues out in the world than this...  it hurts my head when media blows shit up!.... : /


----------

